# My Only All Handtool Project So Far.



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

I made up my mind I wanted to hand cut dovetails and so worked this through for my truck. At the time I didn't have any claps so I used screws while the joints dried. I have brass rod and aluminum tubing to make pegs when I am done. This is the same one I want to make a hidden compartment in the bottom. The sides came from thins that came in a mix pack from Gilmer because I had to make up the minimum order. The end pieces are Black Locust with a pink ivory thin strip (same mix pack) with mahogany feet. The two panels on the side are rosewood (pretty sure Honduran) same pack. This started out simple and grew. Looks like a 50's toaster to me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

Les, that looks great man. You should be proud of that accomplishment. I suggest you sign and date it on the bottom and inscribe "My first piece using all hand tools" or something like that so it doesn't get "lost in the shuffle" down the years. I didn't do that and now wish I had.

Well done. Be sure to update once you peg it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, good idea. One of the dovetails actually has a small gap but since it beats around my truck I didn't worry too much. It is a learning experience.


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

Not all hand tools but proud of it anyway. In NC I started doing a little rockhounding as well as learned a little about cutting stones (will eventually be featured in my wood work). Made this display case to show goodies I found and traded for.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

Tried to find a pic of a box I made partially out of a real curly piece of firewood but can't find any good pics. Need to get back to NC finish that house, sell it and get all my stuff. Tired of paying for it. Work utterly dissolved there. Layed off 2 weeks after my daughter was born. Back to FL I came.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

I've always been fascinated with gemstones, semi-precious stones, unique rocks, minerals you name it. Nevber got to collecting them but I surely could get into it. That's a nice project with a nice collection in it.


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

NC has a very large variety of stones. It is perfect for the collector because it is not concentrated enough to be useful for commercial mining. I had a great sapphire spot close to the house. Never found anything there then right before I left I did work for the neighbor and he told me he'd show me where I couldn't miss. Look forward to going back. A little further I found loads of garnets.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

Man that's cool. My paternal family line is from NC still have loads of them there. I have some of the stones my grandma collected over the years in various places including NC & New Mexico and not sure where all else. Fascinating field for collecting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice work. Hopefully we'll see more hand tooling from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

I tried making a drum completely by hand, but broke down and used some power tools. I just don't have the accuracy down yet.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 11, 2014)

La Guapa has me out shopping with her... Looking through the finished pieces and drooling over wood for sale is making this experience much more bearable! Awesome project!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep!!! Know what you mean. I have a neighbor that lets me use his table saw (powermatic) to do some things. He will not tell me anything I can do for him so I think once I get a little further ahead I am going to try to find a real nice, yet affordable piesce of wood to be a raised panel or something. He turns as well as flat work so I will be on a mission. Don't have a clue what direction I figure when it strikes me right I'll jump on it. I'm too cheap to surf much unless I can find a wifi when I'm out.


----------

